# Unable to build midnight commander



## balanga (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm trying to build midnight commander in a 9.1 jail and `/usr/ports/misc/mc/make` tries to retrieve the source from 


			http://www.midnight-commander.org/downloads/mc-4.8.1.6.tar.xz
		


It is actually available as http://ftp.midnight-commander.org/mc-4.8.1.6.tar.xz

How do I change the Makefile or alternatively where should I copy it so that `Make` will find it?


----------



## joneum@ (Jul 25, 2019)

http://www.midnight-commander.org/downloads/mc-4.8.1.6.tar.xz          works for me


----------



## getopt (Jul 25, 2019)

Looks like this is just another "doing it the balanga way" ...

See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook for adjusting Makefile

You do not describe your problem properly as "trying to build" in a 9.1 (sic!) jail offers speculations.

Did you configure the (obsolete) 9.1 jail not properly for being able to fetch or
did you run into a dependency version problem ("trying to build")?
Post your command lines and errors/logfiles.

And PLEASE do mention if you are not working on tier 1 architectures!


----------



## balanga (Jul 25, 2019)

Just tried and it works for me too... but:-

Here is what I get when attempting to build it in a 9.1 jail

```
root@Z83:~ # jls
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
     1                  11-2                          /usr/jail/11-2
     3  192.168.1.32    9-1                           /usr/jail/9-1
root@Z83:~ # jexec 3 tcsh
root@9-1:/ # cd /usr/ports/misc/mc
root@9-1:/usr/ports/misc/mc # make
===>  License GPLv3 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for mc-4.8.1.6
=> mc-4.8.1.6.tar.xz doesn't seeem to xist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.midnight-commander.org/downloads/mc-4.8.1.6.tar.xz
fetch: http://www.midnight-commander.org/downloads/mc-4.8.1.6.tar.xz: Moved Permanently
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.6.tar.xz
fetch: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/utils/file/managers/mc/mc-4.8.1.6.tar.xz: Not Found
```

Don't understand why it doesn't work in a jail.


----------



## balanga (Jul 25, 2019)

fetch()

I ran make()


----------



## balanga (Jul 25, 2019)

In trying to install midnight commander in a 9-1 jail, I downloaded it first from ftp://ftp.fi.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/9.1-RELEASE/packages/misc/mc-4.8.1.6.tbz and tried to install it using `pkg add mc-4.8.1.6.tbz`...

Any ideas?


----------



## getopt (Jul 25, 2019)

Why do you bother us with a new thread?
You are still on the same problem there :









						Unable to build midnight commander
					

I'm trying to build midnight commander in a 9.1 jail and /usr/ports/misc/mc/make tries to retrieve the source from  http://www.midnight-commander.org/downloads/mc-4.8.1.6.tar.xz  It is actually available as http://ftp.midnight-commander.org/mc-4.8.1.6.tar.xz  How do I change the Makefile or...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## balanga (Jul 26, 2019)

FYI running `make`  from /usr/ports/misc/mc in a 9.1 jail which says:- 


> Attempting to fetch http://www.midnight-commander.org/downloads/mc-4.8.1.6.tar.xz


did not work, yet manually entering `fetch http://www.midnight-commander.org/downloads/mc-4.8.1.6.tar.xz` worked without any problem.

Care to provide an explanation?


----------



## balanga (Jul 26, 2019)

getopt said:


> Why do you bother us with a new thread?


Did someone elect you spokesman for the forum that you use the word 'us'?
Do I now need your permission before I post a question?


> You are still on the same problem there :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it is a different problem, albeit related to midnight commander. The previous one was related to building from ports. This one is related to installing a pkg. Or do you somehow think that the two are the same?

In any case, I think the current problem is due to changes between 9.1 and 12.0 in the way pkg() works.

I got different results when I used `pkg_add` which I think is what was used at the time of 9.1.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2019)

balanga said:


> Care to provide an explanation?


Sure. You're running a version that's been EoL for almost 5 years.


----------



## balanga (Jul 26, 2019)

After reading pkg.conf() I am confused by the Examples at the end of the page which show:-

```
Repository    configuration file:

       FreeBSD: {
           url: "pkg+http://pkg.freebsd.org/${ABI}/latest",
           enabled:    true,
           signature_type: "fingerprints",
           fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
           mirror_type: "srv"
       }
```

and then there is Example for pkg.conf: ...  Isn't the example above a pkg.conf ?

What I'm aiming at is setting up a 9.1 jail so that it retrieves pkgs from:-

http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/9.1-RELEASE/packages/

but can't figure out how to do it. I note that the 9.1 jail does not contain a /etc/pkg.conf but there is a /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf which contains, among other things:-

```
#REPOS_DIR [
#    "/etc/pkg/",
#    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
#]
#ABI = "freebsd:10:x86:64";     # Autogenerated
```

Not sure how to resolve ABI but since this is a 9.1 jail, shouldn't the 10 be a 9?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2019)

FreeBSD 9.1 used the old package system by default.


----------



## balanga (Jul 26, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Sure. You're running a version that's been EoL for almost 5 years.




Sure, but surely the jail does not realise it was EoL five years ago. I'm using commands that are pertinent to the version running in the jail. It doesn't really matter... I was just curious that `make` stopped due to a problem which didn't really exist.

Enquiring minds need to know!


----------



## balanga (Jul 26, 2019)

But can I set it up to use http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/9.1-RELEASE/packages/ for retrieving pkgs using pkg-install?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2019)

Which part of _unsupported_ don't you understand?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2019)

Merged all the 9.1 related threads.


----------

